# Contact details for NMC



## mouseling (Jan 10, 2010)

I want to apply for membership, but I dont have Outlook configuired on this old PC and when I click the email link on the word Secretary I cant access the email address to apply.

Could someone give me the contact email for the NMC secretary please. You can pm me if that is better.

Much appreciated, Thanks


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

[email protected] <[email protected]>

This is copied and pasted from the link and it's how I did mine, so it should be effective.

xx


----------



## mouseling (Jan 10, 2010)

thanks for that


----------

